# Southampton Not looking good ?



## JCW (Jul 27, 2014)

Southampton are not able to stop players leaving , Manager leaves then 3 leave for Liverpool and one maybe 2 to Arsenal and 1 to man U , what is going on , are they going to buy anyone or have they got young players of good quality to replace these guys , will they stay up this year , Being an Arsenal fan i know what it feels like as every year we sold our best players . They are a good club saints with a nice stadium so i hope they get players in ..............EYF


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 27, 2014)

We've bought two already, with about 5 more lined up. Do keep up...


----------



## JCW (Jul 27, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			We've bought two already, with about 5 more lined up. Do keep up...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry , knew you put me right , whats your home club , mine is Parkstone , if you fancy it pm me , .............EYG


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry, that probably came across a bit snappy. I'm a bit emotional with all things Saints at the moment. Trying to be positive but for the first time in thirty odd years they are really testing my resolve!


----------



## JCW (Jul 27, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



 Sorry, that probably came across a bit snappy. I'm a bit emotional with all things Saints at the moment. Trying to be positive but for the first time in thirty odd years they are really testing my resolve!
		
Click to expand...

No bother , like I said Arsenal sold players for years so i know where you coming from , sell or 2 players yes , but 6 in a month , thats a lot .....................EYG


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

JCW said:



			Southampton are not able to stop players leaving , Manager leaves then 3 leave for Liverpool and one maybe 2 to Arsenal and 1 to man U , what is going on , are they going to buy anyone or have they got young players of good quality to replace these guys , will they stay up this year , Being an Arsenal fan i know what it feels like as every year we sold our best players . They are a good club saints with a nice stadium so i hope they get players in ..............EYF
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, being realistic we've lost our players to CL teams. Not really much we can do about that so don't really consider it a case of rats abandoning ship as such. If we were having a fire sale to small clubs I'd be more concerned. Our youth set us is v good. A starting 11 of Boruc clyne taggert yoshida fonte cork wanyama prowse tadic Ramirez and pelle is considerably better than many squads we've had in my time following us at the Dell. 

Rumours of Forster in would be good. A couple of cb along with another winger would be nice. But we also have four youngsters that will be in match day squads too. Bookies have to slash odds as at 14/1 they'd take a battering if we got relegated but I genuinely think we'll be fine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Going to be a whole new team this season - Spurs now close to signing Schienderlin and Rodriguez

Koeman sent out a funny tweet ( unintentionally ) - a picture of an empty training ground saying " ready for training"


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Going to be a whole new team this season - Spurs now close to signing Schienderlin and Rodriguez

Koeman sent out a funny tweet ( unintentionally ) - a picture of an empty training ground saying " ready for training" 

Click to expand...

That was other people trying to provoke a reaction. He's done similar tweets every day. Started by showing the complex the first day he was with us. First team won't be completely new either. As appearance wise many that start this season will have played a fair amount for us previosuly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Have to feel sorry for Southampton having done so well last year. I think though on the back of that, with the talent coming through if you believe a lot of what is being said in the reputable footballing quarters, then they could just have the last laugh with plenty of cash in the bank to get a few top quality pros in alongside the yoof and it could just be a powerful combination of experience and blind, no fear excitement


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to feel sorry for Southampton having done so well last year. I think though on the back of that, with the talent coming through if you believe a lot of *what is being said in the reputable footballing quarters, *then they could just have the last laugh with plenty of cash in the bank to get a few top quality pros in alongside the yoof and it could just be a powerful combination of experience and blind, no fear excitement
		
Click to expand...

What's being said and by who ? 

What do you expect in regards last laugh ? Improvement on the 8th last season ? 

Any team that loses potentially 6/7 first team regulars is in danger of struggling regardless of who they buy or what youth is waiting - even more so with a new unproven prem manager - could just as easily go very wrong ( hope not )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's being said and by who ? 

What do you expect in regards last laugh ? Improvement on the 8th last season ? 

Any team that loses potentially 6/7 first team regulars is in danger of struggling regardless of who they buy or what youth is waiting - even more so with a new unproven prem manager - could just as easily go very wrong ( hope not )
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of talk in the broad sheets and online by former players and managers. Plenty expecting them to struggle but I think they will be fine. I hope so. Lots of average clubs around at the lower end and so I think there will be others in a worse state. I never said they would replicate or beat 8th. Just you putting words into a post that weren't there and trolling it for a reaction


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

I genuinely expect us to be safe long before end of season. Of course if we sell 10 more players that opinion will change. But I belive the squad we're left with. Along with the players coming through will leave us comfortable in the table. 8th again, maybe not. But nearer mid table comfort than relegation struggle. The club has a football style played throughout all levels so I think we will continue. Much like Swansea did after Martinez, RodgersRodgers and Laudrup.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty of talk in the broad sheets and online by former players and managers. Plenty expecting them to struggle but I think they will be fine. I hope so. Lots of average clubs around at the lower end and so I think there will be others in a worse state. I never said they would replicate or beat 8th. Just you putting words into a post that weren't there and trolling it for a reaction
		
Click to expand...

I never said you said they would replicate or beat 8th ? I asked the question in regards last laugh comment  ? Trolling comment is way out of order. 

Was actually interested in what these people were saying hence why I asked who and what they were saying - do you have any links


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I genuinely expect us to be safe long before end of season. Of course if we sell 10 more players that opinion will change. But I belive the squad we're left with. Along with the players coming through will leave us comfortable in the table. 8th again, maybe not. But nearer mid table comfort than relegation struggle. The club has a football style played throughout all levels so I think we will continue. Much like Swansea did after Martinez, RodgersRodgers and Laudrup.
		
Click to expand...

Swansea did lose Martinez but were in the Championship none didn't really have their squad ripped apart , even when Rodgers left only a couple players left and then 18 months down the road Laudrup was sacked and they battled relegation 

You haven't only lost your manager you have lost prob your best players - the players that got you to 8th. Even with new players arriving they along with the manager will need time to settle ( it's something we also need to worry about ) and if there isn't a good start then the pressure mounts very early - it's a very delicate situation right now for Southampton.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Swansea did lose Martinez but were in the Championship none didn't really have their squad ripped apart , even when Rodgers left only a couple players left and then 18 months down the road Laudrup was sacked and they battled relegation 

You haven't only lost your manager you have lost prob your best players - the players that got you to 8th. Even with new players arriving they along with the manager will need time to settle ( it's something we also need to worry about ) and if there isn't a good start then the pressure mounts very early - it's a very delicate situation right now for Southampton.
		
Click to expand...

My point re Swansea was simply that we have a phylosphosy and that a new manager isn't the key issue. Also, yes we will have new players, but as per line up I mentioned. Only tadic and pelle will be new and fortunately they've had a full pre season with us. I find it amusing that whilst people can't write Liverpool off before a ball is kicked, many are doing so with us (not aimed at you). Just a theme I've spotted, mainly on Facebook tbh. 

I've gone on record with my confidence in the team but accept that it is for people that don't see saints as much as me that things look bleak.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Improvement on the 8th last season ?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I never said you said they would replicate or beat 8th ?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of quotes online from players and decent journalists saying the reports of their demise are premature and they could be a vibrant and attacking side with no fear which will not only be entertaining but will cause a few upsets


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty of quotes online from players and decent journalists saying the reports of their demise are premature and they could be a vibrant and attacking side with no fear which will not only be entertaining but will cause a few upsets
		
Click to expand...

Do you not understand the question mark at the end of the comment - ie asking a question 

And have had a look for the articles you suggest but can't find them ? Any links ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			My point re Swansea was simply that we have a phylosphosy and that a new manager isn't the key issue. Also, yes we will have new players, but as per line up I mentioned. Only tadic and pelle will be new and fortunately they've had a full pre season with us. I find it amusing that whilst people can't write Liverpool off before a ball is kicked, many are doing so with us (not aimed at you). Just a theme I've spotted, mainly on Facebook tbh. 

I've gone on record with my confidence in the team but accept that it is for people that don't see saints as much as me that things look bleak.
		
Click to expand...

7 of your starting line up from when you beat us last season will possibly have left - that's a massive chunk of your regular first team to leave and bar Osvaldo where your regular starters and would suggest your 6 best players ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's being said and by who ? 

What do you expect in regards last laugh ? Improvement on the 8th last season ? 

Any team that loses potentially 6/7 first team regulars is in danger of struggling regardless of who they buy or what youth is waiting - even more so with a new unproven prem manager - could just as easily go very wrong ( hope not )
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I never said you said they would replicate or beat 8th ? I asked the question in regards last laugh comment  ? Trolling comment is way out of order. 

Was actually interested in what these people were saying hence why I asked who and what they were saying - do you have any links
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you not understand the question mark at the end of the comment - ie asking a question 

And have had a look for the articles you suggest but can't find them ? Any links ?
		
Click to expand...

Do the research. It's out there. Another thread going round in circles with you counter arguing. No it isn't debating. I'm out as again it detracts what others may have to add


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			7 of your starting line up from when you beat us last season will possibly have left - that's a massive chunk of your regular first team to leave and bar Osvaldo where your regular starters and would suggest your 6 best players ?
		
Click to expand...

Im not arguing them being good. But Boruc, fonte, yoshida, clyne, prowse, cork, wanyama all got substantial game time. Attack wise we have had turn to new players. But albeit on Swindon and bmouth, our link up play between Ramirez, pelle, tadic and prowse has looked very good to me (actually at the games).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 28, 2014)

As a Saints fan I'm actually quite excited at what is going on. I think we have got excellent money for the players we have sold and with in the region of Â£100m to spend if required, we can replace/strengthen the team to at least the level it was last season. We overachieved last season but if Koeman brings in the right players we will do well again this season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not arguing them being good. But Boruc, fonte, yoshida, clyne, prowse, cork, wanyama all got substantial game time. Attack wise we have had turn to new players. But albeit on Swindon and bmouth, our link up play between Ramirez, pelle, tadic and prowse has looked very good to me (actually at the games).
		
Click to expand...

They did no doubt and think they will keep you in the prem but those players aren't the same as what's left - any team who loses so much will be at risk to struggle - we are at risk and we have just lost one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's being said and by who ? 

What do you expect in regards last laugh ? Improvement on the 8th last season ? 

Any team that loses potentially 6/7 first team regulars is in danger of struggling regardless of who they buy or what youth is waiting - even more so with a new unproven prem manager - could just as easily go very wrong ( hope not )
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I never said you said they would replicate or beat 8th ? I asked the question in regards last laugh comment  ? Trolling comment is way out of order. 

Was actually interested in what these people were saying hence why I asked who and what they were saying - do you have any links
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			As a Saints fan I'm actually quite excited at what is going on. I think we have got excellent money for the players we have sold and with in the region of Â£100m to spend if required, we can replace/strengthen the team to at least the level it was last season. We overachieved last season but if Koeman brings in the right players we will do well again this season.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll be fine. Plenty of poorer sides in the PL. With cash to spend on a few older heads to supplement the up and coming and I think you'll shock a few people. I don't think 8th is achievable but mid table safety achieved early on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do the research. It's out there. Another thread going round in circles with you counter arguing. No it isn't debating. I'm out as again it detracts what others may have to add
		
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing I'm just asking for the links as you have read them because I have had a search and can't find what you are talking about ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			As a Saints fan I'm actually quite excited at what is going on. I think we have got excellent money for the players we have sold and with in the region of Â£100m to spend if required, we can replace/strengthen the team to at least the level it was last season. We overachieved last season but if Koeman brings in the right players we will do well again this season.
		
Click to expand...


Any in the pipeline at the moment - not really heard many snippets bar a few from Feyenoord ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any in the pipeline at the moment - not really heard many snippets bar a few from Feyenoord ?
		
Click to expand...

Forster at Celtic is my main hope. Boruc over course of season won us a lot more than he cost us, but is erratic and near the end of his career. Strong rumours of vlaar. I'd be happy with that as think he's down well in a poor villa team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Forster at Celtic is my main hope. Boruc over course of season won us a lot more than he cost us, but is erratic and near the end of his career. Strong rumours of vlaar. I'd be happy with that as think he's down well in a poor villa team.
		
Click to expand...

He is very good GK - think it won't be long until he is number 1 for England - would prefer Forster over Mignolet 

Not sure about Vlaar - very slow on the turn and makes lots of clumsy mistakes but is a very good organiser


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is very good GK - think it won't be long until he is number 1 for England - would prefer Forster over Mignolet 

Not sure about Vlaar - very slow on the turn and makes lots of clumsy mistakes but is a very good organiser
		
Click to expand...

Id see Forster as a typical saints signing tbh. Pay him pretty well. Year or two in shop window and off the Liverpool &#128515;

fonte and yoshida are relatively quick for us so vlaar wouldn't need to be as such. Not as good as Lovren but an adequate replacement with all important prem experience.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Id see Forster as a typical saints signing tbh. Pay him pretty well. Year or two in shop window and off the Liverpool &#128515;

fonte and yoshida are relatively quick for us so vlaar wouldn't need to be as such. Not as good as Lovren but an adequate replacement with all important prem experience.
		
Click to expand...

No idea about Yoshida - was he the guy that Lovren replaced ?


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

Spurs had Â£100 million to spend last season, and bought one decent player, and a load old old rubbish. Clubs know you have money so inflate their prices. It is also difficult to attract top players to a club when you are not in Europe.  Selling all your top players, doesn't give new players much encouragement on how the club is going forward.

I think Southampton will struggle. New players take time to bed in, and if they get a bad start to the season, more players could leave. What happens if they get some injuries ? Rodriquez may take time to recover from his injury. I can't remember any Premiership team losing so many players in one go, and their manger.

We finished 8th in 2006/7. Sold one player, Sidwell, had a few injuries and got relegated next season.

Sad to see a good team that has been built up over a few years torn apart.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea about Yoshida - was he the guy that Lovren replaced ?
		
Click to expand...

Lovren bascially became no1. Fonte and yoshida would swap with a lot of regularity depending on opponents. Fonte grabbed more headlines as he scored a few times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's being said and by who ? 

What do you expect in regards last laugh ? Improvement on the 8th last season ? 

Any team that loses potentially 6/7 first team regulars is in danger of struggling regardless of who they buy or what youth is waiting - even more so with a new unproven prem manager - could just as easily go very wrong ( hope not )
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I never said you said they would replicate or beat 8th ? I asked the question in regards last laugh comment  ? Trolling comment is way out of order. 

Was actually interested in what these people were saying hence why I asked who and what they were saying - do you have any links
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Spurs had Â£100 million to spend last season, and bought one decent player, and a load old old rubbish. Clubs know you have money so inflate their prices. It is also difficult to attract top players to a club when you are not in Europe.  Selling all your top players, doesn't give new players much encouragement on how the club is going forward.

I think Southampton will struggle. New players take time to bed in, and if they get a bad start to the season, more players could leave. What happens if they get some injuries ? Rodriquez may take time to recover from his injury. I can't remember any Premiership team losing so many players in one go, and their manger.

We finished 8th in 2006/7. Sold one player, Sidwell, had a few injuries and got relegated next season.

Sad to see a good team that has been built up over a few years torn apart.
		
Click to expand...

Schneiderlin  and Rodriguez looking to join Spurs so the problems continue. I agree that other clubs, certainly PL teams will jack the prices up so the likes of Vlaar will be over the odds. I think Koeman will use his European knowledge to eek some bargains and maybe splash a little OTT if he needs a player for a certain role/


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Spurs had Â£100 million to spend last season, and bought one decent player, and a load old old rubbish. Clubs know you have money so inflate their prices. It is also difficult to attract top players to a club when you are not in Europe.  Selling all your top players, doesn't give new players much encouragement on how the club is going forward.

I think Southampton will struggle. New players take time to bed in, and if they get a bad start to the season, more players could leave. What happens if they get some injuries ? Rodriquez may take time to recover from his injury. I can't remember any Premiership team losing so many players in one go, and their manger.

We finished 8th in 2006/7. Sold one player, Sidwell, had a few injuries and got relegated next season.

Sad to see a good team that has been built up over a few years torn apart.
		
Click to expand...

i think Reading finishing 8th was more an over achievement than ours in all honesty. We've a squad built up over a lot of time. Spurs also spent their Â£100m on many players trying to replace a star. We'll be looking to dpstrenthen all areas so not just hoping for one to pain out. Personally I think the board have earned a chance for our support. Of come august we've bought nobody then the terraces will turn. But no manager would of persuaded those players to stay. Cl footy and wages are well above our level. 

We werent in Europe when we signed Osvaldo, Lovren, Wanyama or Ramirez either. I'm under no illusions we will sign megastars. But I also think we're an attractive proposition when you consider the route it will show players the could follow if they perform well. We also have one of the best youth and training facilities in the country as well as being Southern, which with smaller clubs, being near the bright lights of London is a bonus. 

Only time will tell. But I would be amazed to see us relegated purely because the starting 11 we could field now excluding bith Rodriguez and schneiderlein is IMO still much better than some of the competition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Lovren bascially became no1. Fonte and yoshida would swap with a lot of regularity depending on opponents. Fonte grabbed more headlines as he scored a few times.
		
Click to expand...

Yoshida started 7 games last season - Fonte 27 ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yoshida started 7 games last season - Fonte 27 ?
		
Click to expand...

Yoshida got injured in October I belive and was out til after Xmas. When they were both fit they fonte was probably first choice, but his place wasn't cemented. Each week it was neither a shock or surprise to see one of the two start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Yoshida got injured in October I belive and was out til after Xmas. When they were both fit they fonte was probably first choice, but his place wasn't cemented. Each week it was neither a shock or surprise to see one of the two start.
		
Click to expand...

So ideally you are looking to get a replacement for Lovren - hence Vlaar as Yoshida is your back up ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretty confident Saints will finish 8-12th next season, as long as no more than 1 more player goes and they spend even half of what they have recouped in sales.

There is enough dross in the prem, and think as long as they keep the same shape and ethos will be ok. If Koeman brings in a totally new ethos, they may struggle.

I can see the likes of Chelsea and City, or even some of the European giants maybe giving them some very good fringe or youth players to use. The same way Deulofeu and Lukaku were used successfully by Everton.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

Clyne is the next one rumoured to be off. Cork and Fonte not signed new contracts.

I wonder if Koeman was told all the players would be sold ? Will he hang around ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So ideally you are looking to get a replacement for Lovren - hence Vlaar as Yoshida is your back up ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say I'd settle for vlaar as first choice. Nit fussed either way with fonte or yoshida partnering. Fonte grabbed headlines for goals scored last season. But previous year when both played as a partnership I thought yoshida was better.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Clyne is the next one rumoured to be off. Cork and Fonte not signed new contracts.

I wonder if Koeman was told all the players would be sold ? Will he hang around ?
		
Click to expand...

Not seen anything on any of that. Scare mongering IMO. We've rejected bids for fonte as come from Cardiff and don't see many sizeable offers coming for cork or clyne either. It seems Â£15m plus gets our attention as it would for any club of our stature.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2014)

I think there are better defenders out there than Vlaar and his price will get cranked up. As much as I've tried to be positive for Southampton and I believe what I've said but there must come a tipping point when two many first teamers going will be too big a gap to fill. I guess Koeman has had discussions with the powers that be and will decide accordingly but I can't see him jumping ship


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think there are better defenders out there than Vlaar and his price will get cranked up. As much as I've tried to be positive for Southampton and I believe what I've said but there must come a tipping point when two many first teamers going will be too big a gap to fill. I guess Koeman has had discussions with the powers that be and will decide accordingly but I can't see him jumping ship
		
Click to expand...

Good World Cup for Vlaar and his price gets hiked up. Seems to me that a lot of players play better for their Country than the do for their clubs. This observation obviously does not apply to English players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Good World Cup for Vlaar and his price gets hiked up. Seems to me that a lot of players play better for their Country than the do for their clubs. This observation obviously does not apply to English players.

Click to expand...

Always very dubious buying on the back of a good World Cup or tournament unless backed up by a good season before - we have certainly been stung before - Phil Babb !!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Good World Cup for Vlaar and his price gets hiked up. Seems to me that a lot of players play better for their Country than the do for their clubs. This observation obviously does not apply to English players.

Click to expand...

We wouldn't be doing it just World Cup though. Koeman had him before I believe. So will be using that reasoning too. We may be stung a little on price, we may nit even get or go for him. But think it's early days to worry yet. Not sure any other club our size would have said no to any of the sales either, so have to see how is spent. It's all just guesswork atm.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Always very dubious buying on the back of a good World Cup or tournament unless backed up by a good season before - we have certainly been stung before - Phil Babb !!
		
Click to expand...

 Kroos went to Real Madrid for a reported Â£20 million. World Cup winner, 24 years old. Now that is a good bit of business.

Agree though Phil, buying players on the back of a good World Cup is often an expensive mistake.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			We wouldn't be doing it just World Cup though. Koeman had him before I believe. So will be using that reasoning too. We may be stung a little on price, we may nit even get or go for him. But think it's early days to worry yet. Not sure any other club our size would have said no to any of the sales either, so have to see how is spent. It's all just guesswork atm.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you were in for Vlaar according to Koeman.  Just using him as an example of a players fee increasing on the back of a good World Cup.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2014)

richart said:



			Didn't think you were in for Vlaar according to Koeman.  Just using him as an example of a players fee increasing on the back of a good World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen koeman mention vlaar constantly, and also during World Cup was tweeting about him. I belive when actually pressed on vlaar he said he couldn't comment on layers not at the club and we would have a look at option if Lovren left.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Kroos went to Real Madrid for a reported Â£20 million. World Cup winner, 24 years old. Now that is a good bit of business.

Agree though Phil, buying players on the back of a good World Cup is often an expensive mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Kroos was a great signing at that price. There is always a lot of activity after a WC with players getting moved about on the basis of their performances. Mind you if you want stung, look at Fulham and that Greek tragedy we bought. Sicknote for us and then makes a Lazarus like recovery to play for the Greeks in Brazil. Mind you he looked crap


----------



## One Planer (Jul 29, 2014)

With getting on for Â£100M in player sales I'm sure they can afford 5 Â£20M rated players to fill the voids.

It's attracting them that'll prove tricky.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

richart said:



			Kroos went to Real Madrid for a reported Â£20 million. World Cup winner, 24 years old. Now that is a good bit of business.

Agree though Phil, buying players on the back of a good World Cup is often an expensive mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Kroos had one year left on his contract so his price was reduced as he wasn't signing a new one - it was a great buy at that price


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

There will always be top players heading towards the end of contracts across Europe and would be available for a "Kroos like" price. However it's trying to entice them thats the issue and what a club may save on a transfer fee, usually has to shell out on wages. Arsenal and others have always had fairly rigid wage structures in place and I'm sure this has been a stumbling block when trying to get players to sign.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

There may be trouble ahead...
Word is coming out that Ms Liebherr wants her money back and wants rid of the club. they have been trying to find a buyer but have failed so she is basically asset stripping the club to lower the value overall. The plan is to make a couple of signings that will hopefully keep us in the prem, although thats a bloody dangerous tactic IMO, and then sell what is left at a lower price. There will be more departures though, that is almost guaranteed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			There may be trouble ahead...
Word is coming out that Ms Liebherr wants her money back and wants rid of the club. they have been trying to find a buyer but have failed so she is basically asset stripping the club to lower the value overall. The plan is to make a couple of signings that will hopefully keep us in the prem, although thats a bloody dangerous tactic IMO, and then sell what is left at a lower price. There will be more departures though, that is almost guaranteed.
		
Click to expand...

Heard about this a while back a mentioned on here - been the same rumblings for a while - seems strange as a the club well be more attractive with the players


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heard about this a while back a mentioned on here - been the same rumblings for a while - seems strange as a the club well be more attractive with the players
		
Click to expand...

This is what I can't get my head round, if you were trying to sell an engineering company would you sell off the machinery first? I'm guessing not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			This is what I can't get my head round, if you were trying to sell an engineering company would you sell off the machinery first? I'm guessing not.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the lower price might make it more attractive and will give them a profit ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			This is what I can't get my head round, if you were trying to sell an engineering company would you sell off the machinery first? I'm guessing not.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it's easier for saints to hold premiership rivals to ransom n get higher fees than it is to get it from a buyer. Will be interesting to see though, as everyone seems to be towing the party line.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			This is what I can't get my head round, if you were trying to sell an engineering company would you sell off the machinery first? I'm guessing not.
		
Click to expand...

Football is not comparable to a 'normal' business!

Ask Lord Sugar!

How many of them made a profit over the last 3 years! Arsenal, Man U, Spurs (?) and Wolves seem to be the only consistent 'businesses', though a few, like West Ham, are in a 'recovery'.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't know. That would make sense but I can't see how a weaker team, albeit at a lower price, would be easier to sell.
Another emerging theory is that Cortese put the players on ridiculous wages which are becoming unsustainable. We do know that his willingness to throw money around is one of the reasons why he was removed (he didn't resign, he was effectively sacked). When Markus bought the club his intention all along was to make it self-sustaining eventually. Perhaps the board are happy to let the guys on silly wages go and replace them with more players on more sensible contracts whilst continuing to grow the academy.
I hope this is the case rather than the former, one things for certain though, it never boring being a Saints fan!


----------



## JCW (Jul 29, 2014)

Chelsea be doing that soon when they freeze the Russian money , he will then sack jose , get rid of the players then the club and move on , thats what they do when they want out , if they were staying then they keep the best players till the last year of thier contracts and resign them or sell them ...............for big money , must say its strange what is going on at Saints , but the owner wanting out makes sense ..................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

JCW said:



			Chelsea be doing that soon when they freeze the Russian money , he will then sack jose , get rid of the players then the club and move on , thats what they do when they want out , if they were staying then they keep the best players till the last year of thier contracts and resign them or sell them ...............for big money , must say its strange what is going on at Saints , but the owner wanting out makes sense ..................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Why and when are they freezing the Russian money ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 29, 2014)

JCW said:



			Chelsea be doing that soon when they freeze the Russian money , he will then sack jose , get rid of the players then the club and move on , thats what they do when they want out , if they were staying then they keep the best players till the last year of thier contracts and resign them or sell them ...............for big money , must say its strange what is going on at Saints , but the owner wanting out makes sense ..................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Er...How much of Arsenal is owned by a Russian?


----------



## JCW (Jul 29, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Er...How much of Arsenal is owned by a Russian?
		
Click to expand...

A fair bit but the club is not dependent on his money , i am sure you are aware of that so why the pointless post or is there a point to it i dont see , .....................EYG


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 29, 2014)

JCW said:



			A fair bit but the club is not dependent on his money , i am sure you are aware of that so why the pointless post or is there a point to it i dont see , .....................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I think the board and other owners were concerned enough about his intentions to ask him to clarify them.

Any body/company with significant involvement from Russians would/should be 'concerned' about what might happen in the event of heightened sanctions. 

While I agree that Usmanov's currently an 'investor' rather than an active 'owner', if almost a third of Arsenal's assets including cash were frozen (for example), it's certainly going to have some sort of effect! So, pointless...not imo! But you seem unconcerned, so that's fine! 

Anyway, back to Southampton!.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

Foxholer said:



*Anyway, back to Southampton!....*.
		
Click to expand...

Chairmen has come out and ruled out any further sales. First time he's done that so will be interesting to see if true?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Chairmen has come out and ruled out any further sales. First time he's done that so will be interesting to see if true?
		
Click to expand...

Did he not rule out the sale of Lovren ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did he not rule out the sale of Lovren ?
		
Click to expand...

No, said no player would be sold against our wishes. Hasn't so far guaranteed no more sales irrespective of player stance of offers made. Time will tell.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jul 29, 2014)

Feel sorry for you saint boys in a way,had it done to the team I support but least we had an excuse as we went down! But you got good money in and really hope you stay in lge for the fans this season!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

Scneiderlin now throwing his toys out the pram via twitter. About time we stood up to a few of these billy big b*****ks players. they signed a contract, they should damn well honour it. Sadly it won't happen and he will be sold along with Rodriguez, Clyne, and possibly Ward Prowse. I wouldn't believe a single word that ice hockey fool says, he's a smarmy lying toad.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Scneiderlin now throwing his toys out the pram via twitter. About time we stood up to a few of these billy big b*****ks players. they signed a contract, they should damn well honour it. Sadly it won't happen and he will be sold along with Rodriguez, Clyne, and possibly Ward Prowse. I wouldn't believe a single word that ice hockey fool says, he's a smarmy lying toad.
		
Click to expand...

Prowse can go he's Pompey anyways. The rest I'd be disappointed with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2014)

I think there will be more heartache for Saints fans. More will no doubt go


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 29, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think there will be more heartache for Saints fans. More will no doubt go
		
Click to expand...

We will see. What is for sure is that after usa hockey guys comments today, if/when those two go his position will become pretty much untenable.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 30, 2014)

Allegedly a transfer request today from Schneiderlin (sp?)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Allegedly a transfer request today from Schneiderlin (sp?)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, niw it gets interesting. End of August is quite a long way away to hang it out.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 30, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Allegedly a transfer request today from Schneiderlin (sp?)
		
Click to expand...

Already been denied by the journo who first broke it. Morgan trained as normal this morning. Think there's a bit of dirty work going on behind the scenes (Levy, Pochettino...)


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 30, 2014)

Also had to laugh at the Welsh journalist who reported a 'training ground bust up' just before 10am this morning. Given that the players don't arrive until at least 10:30 it must have been one hell of a punch up! Maybe the ground staff were arguing over who's turn it was on the sit on mower...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Already been denied by the journo who first broke it. Morgan trained as normal this morning. Think there's a bit of dirty work going on behind the scenes (Levy, Pochettino...)
		
Click to expand...

SSN seem certain and it's their lead story


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 30, 2014)

Ryan Bertrand signed on a season long loan. Seems sensible given Targett is coming on leaps and bounds but not quite ready for a full prem season. Hopefully a few more to follow!


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Ryan Bertrand signed on a season long loan. Seems sensible given Targett is coming on leaps and bounds but not quite ready for a full prem season. Hopefully a few more to follow!
		
Click to expand...

 Seems they are looking at a few loan players, I wonder why ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Seems they are looking at a few loan players, I wonder why ?

Click to expand...

Well probably because we have a left back called taggert who was touted to be a star long before Luke shaw so need to spend out on one........

of course that's the optimist in me.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well probably because we have a left back called taggert who was touted to be a star long before Luke shaw so need to spend out on one........

of course that's the optimist in me.
		
Click to expand...

 and the pessimist in you ?

At least you have brought the odd player in. We haven't made one signing and no chance of doing so until we get a new owner. Le Fondre sold, and quite a few decent players released. Could be heading for the ten point deduction.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2014)

richart said:



			and the pessimist in you ?

At least you have brought the odd player in. We haven't made one signing and no chance of doing so until we get a new owner. Le Fondre sold, and quite a few decent players released. Could be heading for the ten point deduction.

Click to expand...

I don't wanna talk about the pessimist. Then I become the suicidal!

i never got The treatment Le fondre received. Always seemed to score but never played enough. I remember absolutely battering you for 88 minutes at st Mary's and yet in two minutes he won you the championship.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't wanna talk about the pessimist. Then I become the suicidal!

i never got The treatment Le fondre received. Always seemed to score but never played enough. I remember absolutely battering you for 88 minutes at st Mary's and yet in two minutes he won you the championship.
		
Click to expand...

 Scored more when he came on as sub. Fox in the box, but didn't do much else to be honest.

I remember you scoring a lucky deflected goal from Lambert, but not the absolute battering for 88 minutes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Scored more when he came on as sub. Fox in the box, but didn't do much else to be honest.

I remember you scoring a lucky deflected goal from Lambert, but not the absolute battering for 88 minutes.

Click to expand...

Maybe we're bith right. See below.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Scored more when he came on as sub. Fox in the box, but didn't do much else to be honest.

I remember you scoring a lucky deflected goal from Lambert, but not the absolute battering for 88 minutes.

Click to expand...

http://youtu.be/FTyt_CiOebY

appears I got coals confused. Your 3rd was comical defending. Maybe nit a battering but I belive commentary can be heard 1 minute in saying it was very much against run of play. Amd from the. On it appeared to show more saints than reading. Either way I was happy bith got promoted ahead of west ham as thought we'd played the better footy.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Well we all have our opinions lol, don't I remember watching it and thinking the title was sewn up. Only for him to tear us a new one. First one was comical route one I believe. Second a well worked counter attack. Both well finished mind.
		
Click to expand...

 Second one was route one, and a bad mistake from Fonte. Jason Roberts gave him a torrid time.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 14, 2014)

Two more signings done and dusted today, Shane Long and Florian Gardos. After a shaky start to the window things are finally coming together nicely.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2014)

Shane Long went to Hull for Â£8 million, and to Southampton a few months later for Â£12 million. You don't get any bargains when clubs know you have money to spend.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2014)

richart said:



			Shane Long went to Hull for Â£8 million, and to Southampton a few months later for Â£12 million. You don't get any bargains when clubs know you have money to spend.
		
Click to expand...

Im kinds torn on this one. I think we've obv overpaid. Like you say, we made lots and it's being shared about. 

That at said, I remember seeing him tear us apart alongside Lukaku at WBA. Think he fits our style well as he works hard and will fit alongside Pelle. But if he doesn't score at least 10 league goals it's overpriced.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im kinds torn on this one. I think we've obv overpaid. Like you say, we made lots and it's being shared about. 

That at said, I remember seeing him tear us apart alongside Lukaku at WBA. Think he fits our style well as he works hard and will fit alongside Pelle. But if he doesn't score at least 10 league goals it's overpriced.
		
Click to expand...

 He has got pace, runs all day, good in the air. Not a great first touch and not a natural goal scorer. 10 goals a season is his limit.

We will have him back when you get relegated and we go up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2014)

richart said:



			He has got pace, runs all day, good in the air. Not a great first touch and not a natural goal scorer. 10 goals a season is his limit.

We will have him back when you get relegated and we go up.

Click to expand...

Seen a lot of Â£10 bets going round. I'll happily take it we won't get relegated. Or double on you going up lol


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 14, 2014)

12m is a bit overpriced but like you say, clubs know we are rolling in it and adjust their asking price accordingly
I'm actually quite excited by Long, he is a massive pain in the arse in the box, and while he may not be the biggest goalscorer, he will give defences enough headaches to open up the play a bit for the others. If him and Pelle gel we could have a pretty potent strikeforce!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			12m is a bit overpriced but like you say, clubs know we are rolling in it and adjust their asking price accordingly
I'm actually quite excited by Long, he is a massive pain in the arse in the box, and while he may not be the biggest goalscorer, he will give defences enough headaches to open up the play a bit for the others. If him and Pelle gel we could have a pretty potent strikeforce!
		
Click to expand...

Would like to have seen Ramirez given a shot too. They linked well in friendlies I saw.


----------

